# BMW frm short circuit reset



## abbott93 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post on a forum as well as i am no coding genius so please don't judge and bear with me

3 month long story short, I bought a 2005 e90 BMW 320D from a dealership and had nothing but trouble with it, after 6 days I took it back as the turbo had blown, the brakes was shot, the clutch and flywheel were shot and it dash was lit up like a christmas tree  
obviously not a happy customer 
when I got the car back they had sorted everything except a very annoying warning light which they told me it was the reverse lights, I tested the bulbs and they was fine and then went on a hunt for the fuse, to no avail :thumbdwn: obviously getting annoyed, so asked dr google, it says;
1, about a bad switch on the gearbox, changed that, nothing 
2, broken wires in the boot, I had 4, so soldered them and fixed and still nothing
3, if neither of the above work then it is the FRM module and "it has completely shut down the circuit and now you have to pay £100s for a new one then it be recoded" this is 90% of the time a lie :liar: :spank:

The FRM can potentially be reset for short circuits, basically after many hours on Dr google after 50 to 60 consecutive starts with the bulb warning light on the FRM will permanently shut the circuit down to stop any damage being caused to the car, so if your in the unfortunate situation where the FRM needs resetting then you will need the buy the cable and software.
YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!! I THOUGHT I COULD BE CHEAP AND BUY A £10 ONE OFF EBAY AND HAD NOTHING BUT TROUBLE IT NEVER HAS WORKED! :thumbdwn::thumbdwn:
When I stopped being cheap I purchased mine from bcables on ebay, :thumbup: absolutely amazing! no stupid 60 page foriegn installation, just one click installs and everything works!! :thumbup::angel:

Anyway to the coding, for my personal experience I used tool32
PLEASE DO NOT PM ME I AM MERELY EXPLAINING WHAT WORKED FOR ME IN MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE!

First you need to figure our which frm you have this can be done easily through google
when you are in Toolset32
For FRM1, use FRM_87.prg
For FRM2 or FRM3, use FRM_70.prg

1: Connect your cable to your cars interface socket, my e90 is obdii, turn ignition on but don't start the car, if you purchased the software I did you will not have any connection problems

2: Open Tool32.

3: Load the SGBD or Group File. This can be done 3 ways described below. The SGBD group I loaded was FRM_87.PRG. After the file has been loaded, you should see 4 different windows open. (some may be minimised)
3a. File, Load SGBD, Group File
3b. Press F3
3c. Select the small button in the top left corner that looks like a folder with a curved
arrow over it.

4: Navigate to the window "LAMPNRTEXTE[x][xx]." from what I can understand from googling this table lists the lamp fixtures (right) and their corresponding IDs (left). These IDs are the arguments you need to enter to execute your job.

5. You need to find you lamp Id ( whichever one HAD a short circuit but is now fixed) i found a translated list of bulb ids they are at the bottom

6: Once you have your lamp ID(s) ready, you can select the "Select Job:FRM_XX" window and on the left side, you will see the available jobs for your control unit. About a 1/3 of the way up from the bottom, select the job "_reset_kurzschluss_sperre."

7: Now enter your lamp ID or "argument" into the field.

8: Run the job. This can be done 2 ways. Once the job runs, another window will be brought to the front of the screen and will indicate job status. You are looking to get the result, "OKAY." Any other response indicates that the job did not work. You can either click; Job, Start Job once only or just press F5

9: If you get the message 'okay' you have fixed the proble :thumbup: all you need to do is go on INPA and clear the error memory and you should get the drivers AE back again :rofl:

Good luck I hope this helps:thumbup:

Lamp ID	Lamp Fixture
0x00	High Beam, Left or E92/3 Cornering Light
0x01	High Beam, Right or E92/3 Cornering Light
0x02	Low Beam, Left
0x03	Low Beam, Right
0x04	Parking Light, Left
0x05	Parking Light, Right
0x06	Fog Light, Left, Front
0x07	Fog Light, Right, Front
0x08	Turn Signal, Left, Front
0x09	Turn Signal, Right, Front
0x0A	Turn Signal, Left, Rear
0x0B	Turn Signal, Right, Rear
0x0C	Unassigned 1
0x0D	Lighting WBL Button?
0x0E	Brake Light, Left
0x0F	Brake Light, Right
0x10	Brake Light, Center
0x11	Taillight/Brake Light, Left 1 or E92/3 Daytime Running Light
0x12	Taillight/Brake Light, Right 1 or E92/3 Daytime Running Light
0x13	Taillight/Brake Light, Left 2
0x14	Taillight/Brake Light, Right 2
0x15	Licence Plate Lighting
0x16	Interior Lighting
0x17	Fog Light, Left, Rear
0x18	Fog Light, Right, Rear
0x19	Reverse Light, Left
0x1A	Reverse Light, Right
0x1B	Brake Force Display, Left
0x1C	Brake Force Display, Right
0x1D	Clamp 58g
0x1E	LED Driving Lights Control
0x1F	LED Front Field Illumination
0xFF	Unknown Lamp


----------

